# Best SSD



## kinjo (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm looking for a new 1TB HDD,
can anyone help me to find the best one?


Name


Based in


 


RunCore


China


 


Samsung Electronics


South Korea


 


SanDisk


United States


 


Seagate Technology


United States/Ireland


----------



## kinjo (Jan 11, 2017)

i found this article on google
http://www.deskdecode.com/top-best-1tb-hard-disk-drive-monthly-updated/
and they suggest me to buy wd.
how about that?


----------



## mark_host4yourself (Jan 15, 2017)

Your subject says SSD so IMO the best 1 TB SSD would the Samsung 850 Pro:


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA12K2KJ0777&cm_re=1tb_ssd-_-20-147-362-_-Product


If you are actually are looking for a magnetic HDD, I prefer WD as never had issues with them over the years. Think they all (manufactures) have failure rates around %1.


Generally speaking an SSD will be faster but more expensive.


----------



## WHUK (Jan 19, 2017)

If you are ready to spend some extra then you should opt for an SSD Drive, this will eventually enhance the performance of your server. So basically if you want to have a high disk I/O application and wish faster performance and are keen to pay for it, then you can go with SSD VPS.


----------



## HostRush (May 13, 2017)

Id go with the 850 pro 1TB for low cost or the Intel 3700 for something server grade.


----------



## CenTex Hosting (May 13, 2017)

I like the Samsung drives myself. Have not had an issue with one yet. Knock on Wood.


----------



## HostRush (May 13, 2017)

Well,

The 850 pros 512GBs have have had issues when used in software RAID. We don;t use software RAID, but I have read of some problems with that particular drive.


----------



## franknebraska (Sep 24, 2018)

I have heard it is better to use some SSD with MLC Chips for using in Server. It is more expensive but probably better in the long term.


----------



## mladen (Oct 11, 2018)

if you put a purpose of that SSD then it will be easier to tell you which one is best.


----------

